# Flagging multiple shows



## NewYorkLaw (Dec 9, 2005)

I would like to be able to flag several shows (especially under tivo suggestions) and then delete them at once, and it would be nice, perhaps, to be able to flag only those shows that have been "previously viewed." That way you could delete them all at once.

Also, it would be nice to be able to extend the expiration date on several at once, and it would be even nicer if I could extend the expiration based on whether a show has been previously viewed. IE: flag those that have been previously viewed and DELETE all, and Flag all shows that have NOT been previously viewed and EXTEND expiration date to...

pete


----------

